# Eddyline Welding- All your river fabrication needs.



## BradW (May 26, 2008)

I just got a new frame made by my friend Mike. He opened his own fabrication shop here in Moab recently. Not only a rafters shop though. He made me a breakdown fire pan for a self support Grand trip and makes a sweet aluminum poop tube that I want to replace my PVC one with. Check out his website Eddyline Welding. Here are some pictures of my new frame he made me on my 16' hyside.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Two questions.

Cost

Weight


----------



## BradW (May 26, 2008)

The base cost for that design of frame is around $1800. It's 4 1/2 bays and is the longest frame you can put on that boat, 91". The mini bay fits two rockets perfectly and we extended the floor for them to sit on it. Depending on what cross bars you want adjustable, how many cut outs, rigid floor or floating, hatches or tables etc will determine the total cost. Look at the website for other frames he's made which start around $1000.

As to weight we never weighed it so I'm not sure about that, but two people were able to lift it onto the boat on it's trailer without much fuss. It's trailered and lives there so I will only have to lift it once or twice a year to clean the boat.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

The floor design looks to me like your feet would be in water...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BradW (May 26, 2008)

They were perfectly dry this weekend...


----------

